# Arborist needed in NE Ohio



## redoak64

Tree care and landscape installation company is seeking a well rounded individual who can do all aspects of arboriculture. We take care of trees and shrubs from cradle (planting) to grave (removal). Certified arborist a plus. Drug free workplace. Clean driving record. Check out the website for numbers and more. www.ornamentaltreeandshrub.com


----------



## TimberJack_7

Where are you located in NE Ohio?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Are you flexable on that "drug free" thing?


----------



## stumpjumper83

Yes, Only one illegal drug at a time is allowed by those climbing with a power saws, two may be used by those with handsaws, and three for goundies. 

Come on man, *tree work is something that you need to be functioning 100%, 100% of the time for. * If I'm doing the employing I'd prefer that you didn't even smoke.


----------



## PA Plumber

Hey Mike,
You may want to commute for a while to make sure the new job works out!!


----------



## redoak64

We're located on the east side of Cleveland Ohio. No where near a city life though. We work in the Solon, Aurora, Bainbridge, Chagrin Falls, Waite Hill, Kirtland, Mentor areas or anywhere else people will part with their hard earned cash. The road that connects all these areas is route 306 Chillicothe road. It reaches from interstate I 90 to route 422. 
Our drug policy does exclude the use of aspirin, cold medicines, motrin ect. When will people realize that this is already hard and dangerous work? Someone gets hurt on the job and the employer, insurance company, bureau of worker's comp are all going to deny anyone who tests positive for any drug in their system. There are jobs that don't test find your niche and be happy.


----------



## redoak64

stumpjumper83 said:


> Yes, Only one illegal drug at a time is allowed by those climbing with a power saws, two may be used by those with handsaws, and three for goundies.
> 
> Come on man, *tree work is something that you need to be functioning 100%, 100% of the time for. * If I'm doing the employing I'd prefer that you didn't even smoke.



Love it!!!!!!


----------



## TimberJack_7

Do you have year round work? What kind of shape is your equipment in? Is the pay competitive to whats in the area? How soon are you looking to fill the positions? When is a good time for me to call or send in an application or resume? Please let me know ASAP. Thank you.


----------



## redoak64

*timberjack*

Like anyone in this bussiness we are always trying to work year round. Sometimes the weather is a little ruff but as long as its safe for people and equipment we do the work. I don't think anyones bills follow the seasons. As for equipment the trucks are not older than 2003. We've just rebuilt the disc chipper as good as new with some days in the shop due to poor weather. Should we find the right person they can start ASAP. The work is just waiting. Check out the website for contact info, e mail / mail a resume anytime. www.ornamentaltreeandshrub.com


----------



## redoak64

*yo timberjack*

Your message onmy phone was a bit "fuzzy" One of our cell phones wasn't fully barred. Give me another try in the morning on Friday if you get a chance so we can talk.


----------

